# Dart frog lost toepad



## LegoMyEggo (Oct 1, 2020)

I am fairly new to the hobby however I have kept a few bumblebee dart frogs and am now keep sirensis. One of my sirensis got super glue leftover from the day before I let him into the tank. This is really weird to me because I thought that superglue dried very fast and I also thought that I was very careful not to leave drips anywhere. I feel super bad and just want this guy to be back into healthy condition. Just to be clear no skin on the belly was broken. However, he lost a toepad. I have already removed all superglue very carefully and I was just wondering if anyone knew of any medication for this frog that might help him recover from the incident. I also have zero experience with dart frog wounds and things of the sort so I was just wondering could superglue have entered through his skin? Can he grow his toepad back? Thank you so much! I can get some pictures if you are curious.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Many of us will use over-the-counter Neosporin for topical wound treatment, and Silver Sulfadiazene can also help combat infection, though you would likely need a vet's prescription for that. Most amphibians and reptiles can live normal lives without a digit or two, and yes, some can even regenerate missing parts (though I don't think dart frogs fall into that category).
Now that your fears may be put to rest, there are some pressing questions regarding this situation; What were you using super glue for in a frog tank? How do you know that this was the cause of the amputation?


----------



## LegoMyEggo (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you very much. To answer your question I was using superglue to mount a few broms. I also used it to mount a few film canisters in the higher quarters of the tank. If you know of another way to mount then please let me know because the superglue makes me nervous that it's going to fall. I knew that the super glue caused the amputation because the frog was stuck to a log on the hand and I removed all the super glue personally from his hand and arm. Then I realized that he was already missing a toe pad and I found the toe pad stuck to the superglue.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

LegoMyEggo said:


> Thank you very much. To answer your question I was using superglue to mount a few broms. I also used it to mount a few film canisters in the higher quarters of the tank. If you know of another way to mount then please let me know because the superglue makes me nervous that it's going to fall.


The safest methods for attaching broms or other epiphytes to branches or protruding structures are non-toxic hot glue which sets and cools in a matter of seconds, silicone which takes 24-48 hours for full cure, or wrapping the base of the plant to the object with florist's wire or nylon fishing line. There are other options, but those are the ones that have worked best for me.


----------



## LegoMyEggo (Oct 1, 2020)

Dane said:


> The safest methods for attaching broms or other epiphytes to branches or protruding structures are non-toxic hot glue which sets and cools in a matter of seconds, silicone which takes 24-48 hours for full cure, or wrapping the base of the plant to the object with florist's wire or nylon fishing line. There are other options, but those are the ones that have worked best for me.


Silicone is ok to have in there with the frogs?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

LegoMyEggo said:


> Silicone is ok to have in there with the frogs?


After it cures, yes. You don't want frogs in there while it's curing.


----------

